# May Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (23 April 2012)

Good afternoon everyone and welcome to the May 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The May 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between May 1 and May 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Monday, April 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## pixel (23 April 2012)

Thanks Joe,

I'll stick with *EXE* for another month.


----------



## Klogg (23 April 2012)

*IDC* once more for me please

Thanks


----------



## Miner (23 April 2012)

AYN  for me Joe
I changed QPN and saw for a fraction of second Basillo has already put QPN. So returne back to AYN. 
Thanks


----------



## basilio (23 April 2012)

Lets try for* QPN* this month Joe


----------



## burglar (23 April 2012)

Thinking outside the Copper Triangle. 
Adelaide Resources, ADN again, thanks Joe


----------



## Assasin (23 April 2012)

GGP please Joe. It's time.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 April 2012)

NWE thanks Joe

gg


----------



## Bigukraine (23 April 2012)

THR thanks joe!


----------



## explod (23 April 2012)

EIO thanks Joe


----------



## Muschu (23 April 2012)

CAS please Joe


----------



## jancha (24 April 2012)

NWE thanks


----------



## jancha (24 April 2012)

Sorry GGs already got NWE so i'll have HGO thanks Joe


----------



## Tyler Durden (24 April 2012)

VLA please.


----------



## sammy84 (24 April 2012)

KEY again please


----------



## Buckfont (24 April 2012)

Talga gold TLG thanks Joe. Might have been a better one for April. We shall see.


----------



## reeftip (24 April 2012)

CNQ thanks


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 April 2012)

*AVX* - nominating this one again so as to validate the classic definition of insanity.

Tx.

P.


----------



## tigerboi (24 April 2012)

QUB thx joe...tigerboi


----------



## robusta (24 April 2012)

PHK again thanks Joe - one day


----------



## bigdog (24 April 2012)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 April 2012)

Might try STB again

Thanks


----------



## drillinto (25 April 2012)

IPL
Thank you, Joe.


----------



## danbradster (25 April 2012)

KCN for me, but the move will start on the 29-30th of THIS MONTH...


----------



## Chasero (25 April 2012)

GLA thanks


----------



## TheAbyss (27 April 2012)

Lynas (LYC) on the back of TOL being granted thanks.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 April 2012)

GNG thanks Joe


----------



## marioland (27 April 2012)

AGS for me again! Thanks!


----------



## SilverRanger (27 April 2012)

STX thanks


----------



## mr. jeff (27 April 2012)

AXE please Joe, chart just looks perfect for the start of May barring any unwelcome rises on Monday.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (27 April 2012)

TZL please


----------



## peter2 (28 April 2012)

AVB     Thanks Joe


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (28 April 2012)

CFE if it's not taken, thanks!


----------



## Dougs Antiques (28 April 2012)

*NMR* Thanks Joe, its about time this one turned around I think.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 April 2012)

I'll stick with *SGP* thanks Joe. I jumped in this month when it dipped to $2.91 then had to jump out when it hit $3.11 for a nice short term gain. 

I have jumped back in at $3.06 and figure it has the capability of working up to $3.21+ as it leads up to the June Div of $0.119 or there-abouts. Then again it could retest the $3.05 resistance/support level and leave me with egg on my face.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 April 2012)

*OEX* - Oilex

Thanks Joe


----------



## joea (29 April 2012)

KGL please 
joea


----------



## CanOz (29 April 2012)

*MNC* Please Joe!


----------



## Sdajii (30 April 2012)

PYM. Call me crazy.

Thanks Joe


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 April 2012)

NWT, cheers.


----------



## kenny (30 April 2012)

SYR please Joe.

I think the timing is a bit off for me.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## rcm617 (30 April 2012)

SRX thanks Joe


----------



## Knobby22 (30 April 2012)

CIX please


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 April 2012)

JKA, ta


----------



## Crom (30 April 2012)

MYG again thanks Joe.


----------



## philly (30 April 2012)

Hi Joe, 
one out of left field for me TSV


----------



## skc (30 April 2012)

CGS thanks.


----------

